

Show HN: courteous.ly shows people your current email load (Google mail only) - eegilbert
http://courteous.ly

======
eegilbert
I'm looking for feedback, HN. The goal is to make email less opaque. You put a
link in your sig to a abstracted version of your email load. ("high",
"normal", "light")

